# Reel Repair



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know or have a contact for reel repair. The gentleman I have used in the past (and I think a lot of other people used) recently passed away.

Thanks for any information.

Redsetter


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Fish Tech can send them out to some one here in SLC, just not sure there name...


----------

